# Persistant high fever



## Alida Bockino (Dec 15, 2008)

My two and a half year old Oberhasli whether has had a fever since Sunday morning. It was as high as 106.6. He and his twin are at WSU.
Exam shows no issues, blood is unremarkable except for low WB count which is expected with fever. He has been on Flunixin meglumine (banamine) and switched to Ketaprohen yesterday which got the fever down to 102.7 for a few hours now its back to 104.5. He has not been around any other goats. My other four are all fine so far. 

We did all go up to Weitas Ck over Labor Day to scatter my husbands ashes. Doctors are baffled. They are pretty sure it is a virus, but are even considering a tick born disease picked up on the camp trip. I have never had a tick issue with any of my goats only myself. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

With fever the first thing I think of is pneumonia. Did they think to check for it? Is he getting any anti biotics?


----------



## Alida Bockino (Dec 15, 2008)

No, its not pnuemonia and yes he is on antibiotics and anti inflammitory drugs to reduce the fever. Thanks for the reply. alida


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Wow. Can goats get Lyme's disease? I know at the onset of Lyme's in humans a high unexplainable fever and flu-like symptoms are the norm. Maybe this is possible for goats? Hope they can figure it out and he'll be ok. Good luck.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah, I was wondering about Lyme's disease too. A quick Google search indicates that goats can indeed get it. I hope you can figure out what's wrong with your buddy, and I especially hope he gets better soon!


----------

